# Update: New Aqua Soil - October 12th '06 Betowess 90G with new Manzanita & 65G



## conduct (Mar 25, 2005)

Wow great looking pictures.. I really like the Manzanita root burl wood by chance where was that picked up at? I wouldn't mind getting some myself.


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

conduct said:


> Wow great looking pictures.. I really like the Manzanita root burl wood by chance where was that picked up at? I wouldn't mind getting some myself.


Thanks, here is the link. This root burl isn't typical of the aquarium packages. I asked for something a bit more "substantial". Great company. Cost was about $50 shipping included. Had to soak for just under 3 weeks.
http://www.manzanita.com/


----------



## JenThePlantGeek (Mar 27, 2006)

Holy smokes, what a great looking tank. I hope you're considering entering some aquascaping contests. Honestly, that is really a fantastic looking tank!


----------



## h20 plant (Dec 21, 2005)

Looks great!! are you going to add anything to the wood?


----------



## mr.gaboozlebag (Feb 22, 2006)

I liked the first 2 pics best. great.


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

JenThePlantGeek said:


> Holy smokes, what a great looking tank. I hope you're considering entering some aquascaping contests. Honestly, that is really a fantastic looking tank!


Oh, Thanks very much! It is a lot of fun, but I've yanked out and replanted so much Crypt balansae recently and pulled up alot of the Marselia in the process, so I need some time and work on the groundcover. And just replanted tops of the L aromatica so that will grow taller behind the Blyxa aubertii. I may try to find another plant than the Limnophila, but I like its color so much I hate to yank it. But it really should be a mostly green tank. I kind of want to put in a medium compact sword again. We'll see. I just added four baby Boesemanis so when the two boys color up I'll have a school of six of them too!

But overall it prolly has too many species and color to do well in a competiton. Collectoritus etc.ya know?



h20 plant said:


> Looks great!! are you going to add anything to the wood?


Thanks. No moss. Or just a tiny bit, but I hope I can transfer some wierd little green leaf shape things from my other bogwood and just have some algae and maybe a small chunk of anubias and/or wendlov on it. I want to keep it somewhat clean in the middle and not become a giant green hulk of moss.


----------



## TheOtherGeoff (Feb 11, 2003)

look great. that wood looks very nice in the tank


----------



## Architect1 (Feb 19, 2006)

wow what a killer tank. man there beautiful plants, and fish.


----------



## lumpyfunk (Dec 22, 2004)

Tanks look Great!! I love the manzanita, I might have to invest in some. 
It looks like that Dwarf Riccia has really taken off for you.


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

lumpyfunk said:


> Tanks look Great!! I love the manzanita, I might have to invest in some.
> It looks like that Dwarf Riccia has really taken off for you.



Thanks Matt. I really like the mini riccia. I've given a bit away too. I'm going to do a terrace with it in the new 65G. My son prefers that tank because of the riccia. It grows really fast floating on the top and those stainless steel wires that Momo used and Turbomarket organized a group buy are totally easy to use. No tieing strings or nets so I'm into it. Thanks again for the riccia.

* theOtherGeoff, Architect1, and Mr.Gabooze (LOL)* Thanks for the positive feedback.


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

looks freaking GREAT BadBob!


----------



## scolley (Apr 4, 2004)

Great looking tank Bob! The wood is outstanding, no doubt. But without that very healthy and nicely arranged set of plants it wouldn't make any difference. The water looks so clear it's scary! Always a good sign!

Also, love the Cockatoo Dwarf!:thumbsup:


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

Thanks Steve and Lynn. I'm digging the wood too. It definately gives the tank a focus point. Litttle bit of BBA and GSA but so far so good. Next project is to get something going on a terrace with mini Riccia on the new 65 gallon, then re launch the 26bow as a combo cherry and growout tank. I got a manifold from Rex so I can run up to three tanks on the 65 gallon's CO2. I'm going to try a diffuser on the 26bowfront. 

Fresh_Newbie, we are still waiting on pictures of your 90 gallons of Pea soup.:hihi: :hihi:


----------



## TheOtherGeoff (Feb 11, 2003)

how long did it take for that wood to oak before it wouldnt sink anymore and what method did you use? i have been soaking a piece for close to a month now and it still wont sink all the way


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

Well, this piece is so dense (especially at the burl root base) that I thought it would sink immediately. But it floated, albeit weakly. I just soaked it a little less than three weeks, changing the water every week or so. But my water is super soft so that may contribute. Used a heavy stream rock from a round fire pit in the yard to weight it down, but nothing special... in a 40 gallon stock tub that usually has water for our goats. Then, when I could see it would sink and it didn't look like too many tannins were still leaching, I gave it a good scrup with a brush with some diluted bleach/water. The last thing I did was to soak it for a day in fresh water in a different 100 gallon stock tank after spraying the bleach rinse off... before introducing into the tank. I guess I got lucky.


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

On the Low KH thread I said I would post some pictures of the tanks. But I decided it was more appropriate to put them here.

Its been about 6 weeks since I posted pics of these tanks. I haven't done anything major except to try the method to let green dust algae die off by not touching it... in three weeks, which it did for the most part. But a little is coming back. I also had a semi- major thread algae outbreak due to some OD of ferts, but upping the CO2 and watching the phosphates has it just about gone. 

Its a jungle in there and I'm not too excited about the color on the 90G at this time. I put some extra L repens infront of the bogwood to add some bioload while fighting the thread algae. Its going to come out, but I haven't done that yet.

I also cut back on traces and iron fighting the thread algae, which seems to affect color. Also, I am lowering my KH and upping the CO2 as discussed in the lower KH thread. Because of that some Ludwegia arcuata is finally getting happy. And the Marselia has pretty much covered the substrate.

I'm at 6.2 pH right now and soon I'm going to disconnect the controler. The KH is suppose to be at 3 - but it has creeped back up above 5. It might be from adding 4 or 5 lbs of Eco-complete when I replanted some Crypt. balansae. Or possibly from dissolving snail shells. Who knows. Anyhow...

*The 90 gallon.* You can see one of male juvenile Rainbows top right. I have two females and two male juvis. You can also see one of my Hill Stream Loaches sucking up some algae on the front glass down low by the Crinum calemestratum. Pretty cool little suckermouths.










The E. stellata which almost bought it with a red algae has come back to life in the new 65G. I don't know what I'm going to do with it. This new tank is like a big growout and leftover plants tank at the moment. But the Apisto viejita pair seem content. The only new plant I have bought from the LFS is a compacta sword... which I have grown before. I may put it in the 90 or maybe leave it in the 65G. Its growing like crazy - its in the left front corner of the 65. 

*Here is the newer 65 gallon*...












*And another Boesemani flash shot*. If you look closely you can see a Turquoise, a couple of Olive Nerites, Two Black Neons, and a tip of some Rotalla mini Wolfenexx sent me. I love this plant. Its in the middle of both the 90G and 65G!


----------



## scolley (Apr 4, 2004)

Bob, those are two nice looking tanks IMO. And don't sell that 65 short. If that's what you call a grow-out tank... well, we all should be so lucky as to have one! You are not going to want to hear this, but if I had to pick between the two tanks, I might have to give 1st place to your "grow-out" tank. Looks great!

You've gotten great coverage with the Marselia - nice and low too. How many bulbs were you doing to get that? And good luck with that thread algae....


----------



## the_noobinator (Jun 10, 2006)

i really like the non-linear look the crypt spiralis (?) gives it.


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

the_noobinator said:


> i really like the non-linear look the crypt spiralis (?) gives it.


noob, I think you mean the crinium...I love that plant too!
Beto....wow...all I can say is wow. I LOVE your growout tank, and I am so happy you are taking care of my little Nerites. They wil reproduce and keep your tank squeaky clean! Your rainbows are beautiful and the color is amazing. Craig sent me some of that mini too a long time ago. I love it. The purple undersides are great. When you prune, let me know. I could sure use more and I will pay for shipping 
My Marselia is filling out nicely too...nice and low. Do you vacuum your substrate around it?
Great job Bob....gorgeous on all fronts!


----------



## TheOtherGeoff (Feb 11, 2003)

i think they both look great!


----------



## Brilliant (Apr 11, 2006)

WOW :icon_eek: 

Nice selection of tanks! I have a 90g and 65g also. 
This is awesome and motivational...just when you think your tanks are looking good...just come on here and check out Betowess....man your tanks look really good.

Sheesh this is like street cars. No matter how fast your car is there is always someone out there faster.


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

scolley said:


> Bob, those are two nice looking tanks IMO. And don't sell that 65 short. If that's what you call a grow-out tank... well, we all should be so lucky as to have one! You are not going to want to hear this, but if I had to pick between the two tanks, I might have to give 1st place to your "grow-out" tank. Looks great!
> 
> You've gotten great coverage with the Marselia - nice and low too. How many bulbs were you doing to get that? And good luck with that thread algae....


Thanks Steve and all the others! 

I do like the 65G tank. It does have some nice color right now. There is a little algae on the floor, but nothing to worry about.
Regards the Marselia. Bill Harrada gave me a starter patch. He told me that he put HC, Marselia, Glosso, and one other ground cover in each quad of a 125 and the Marselia won out. It grows so well in shade. Spreds by runners. The interesting thing is Florida driftwood sells an even shorter variety called Marselia "minuta". They sell it emersed, but its a tough maintenance free plant. I really like it for that reason. Yet, some day I'm going to try some hairgrass. 

Thanks again. bob


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

Bob, is your riccia from your earlier shots on needlepoint mesh? If so, how did you anchor them down? No matter what I stick on there they float up.


----------



## the_noobinator (Jun 10, 2006)

i just give my needlepoint mesh a hefty covering of substrate, putting a string through first that i can cinch the riccia to.


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

and it grows thought the substrate?. I have the riccia sanwiched between the two plates, and I sewed the ends shut with needle and thread. I also wedged thin lead weights through the holes and shoved it in the substrate, and it still floats up after a while.


----------



## Gerald the Mouse (Jun 19, 2006)

I absolutely love your tank! Everything matches perfectly.


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

Thanks a lot Gerald the Mouse.



fresh_newby said:


> Bob, is your riccia from your earlier shots on needlepoint mesh? If so, how did you anchor them down? No matter what I stick on there they float up.


Some months back a group buy was made on some stainless steel wire and some of us bought a little jig to help bend it. You can find it in one of Momo's threads. The stuff works GREAT!. Just set it on top (after bending into a circle) and my mini riccia grows through it in a couple days, hiding the SS wire. Its very heavy and tough to bend. Turbowagon organized it. Here is the link and maybe he can direct you to the company. Maybe you could start another group buy. Turbowagon took a Drimel tool and cut the pieces to length for each of us too! I think I ordered 6 feet cut into 12" pieces. Just about the right amount and said to be much easier than hairnet or mesh.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/swap-n-shop/26906-group-buy-stainless-steel-riccia-weights.html


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

I bought the tool that bends it about 4 months ago, i just decided to try the mesh stuff to see if it would be easier. So you just have it growing on a spiral of metal?


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

Yeah, it works great. Some big pieces need two spirals or more. And I think its easiest to take the whole package out and trim in a bucket. Less netting that way.


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

How tight do you bend it together...about 1mm apart in a spiral?


----------



## triple red (May 27, 2005)

damn bob, your two tanks look beautiful.....my one looks like crap....:icon_redf


----------



## the_noobinator (Jun 10, 2006)

fresh_newby said:


> and it grows thought the substrate?. I have the riccia sanwiched between the two plates, and I sewed the ends shut with needle and thread. I also wedged thin lead weights through the holes and shoved it in the substrate, and it still floats up after a while.


the way i have it set up is that i put a piece of fishing line with a needle on the end through one hole in the mesh (which is a circle approx. 5" in diameter). i hold the two ends of the fishing line up in the water and bury the plate. then i push the riccia down in the water and thread through the middle of the blob of riccia. i pull the string tight to pull the riccia down against the substrate. i tie it off, take off the needle and wallah! i guess it's not technically planted, but the edges lift up a tiny but and offers a great place for shrimp and fry to hide. it looks like how betowess's riccia rests on the bottom. the best part is if you have enough free area, you can just move the plate around, retying each time.


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

fresh_newby said:


> How tight do you bend it together...about 1mm apart in a spiral?



Lynn this is heavy duty SS wire from the group buy. Not thin at all. The wire is thicker than medium spagetti noodles, cooked. I'm not good with metrics. Maybe an inch. As close as I could bend with the jig. Maybe a four inch outside diameter circle getting smaller...


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

triple red said:


> damn bob, your two tanks look beautiful.....my one looks like crap....:icon_redf


Thanks Triple red, I've seen your tank before. It looked good to me! BTW, as you know, the bigger the tank, the easier to make it look decent hiding all the gear and more room to let the plants do their thing. I think smaller tanks are a lot harder than bigger tanks, save for waterchange time.


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

the_noobinator said:


> i really like the non-linear look the crypt spiralis (?) gives it.



Yeah, its Crypt. balansae in the back... long strap leaves behind the Manzanita wood and Crinum Calemistratum in front of the wood with the spiky texture on its leaves. I love the Crinum, though they are a BBA magnet.


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

I made some revisions on July 4th, tearing into the jungle on a whim. I yanked out the brazilian pennywort and all the Ludwegia repens and L. brevipes. I introduced an Amazon sword in one corner - along with some temporary Pearlweed. I also replanted my Limnophila aromatica with young tops. I am thinking of some day just having the Crypt balansae behind the Manzanita with Marselia or the like foreground and nothing else, except maybe the Blyxa aubertii and Crinum. I don't think the Sword will stay for more than a year or so. The Rainbows and Tetras enjoy the extra swim room! I'm going to remove the java fern wendlov from the Manzanita too.

*Before:*












*And After*



















*My new sig shot.*










*A side shot... and closeup of my two male adult Boesemani Rainbowfish.*





















There was also a restructuring of *the new 65 gallon* and I found a home for my old E.stellata. I removed most of my L repens and Stargrass and Pearlweed. I'm letting some HC get going and and moved the E. stellata and kept some room for the other Sword.
I also scalped the Ludwegia brevipes on the left and replanted the tops.











The *stellata* is starting to do well.


----------



## AQUASAUR (Mar 9, 2006)

WOW! Congrats, Pal
I see much professional development of your planted and photography skill…:icon_idea 
It’s really big pleasure to enjoy with such a nice photos…roud:


----------



## hazeen (May 21, 2006)

what a nice tanks !! good luck


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

Bob looks great! Can i have your pennywort? lol


----------



## TheOtherGeoff (Feb 11, 2003)

they both look amazing.


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

fresh_newby said:


> Bob looks great! Can i have your pennywort? lol


Thanks, and sorry, it went to a LFS. But its the easiest plant in the world to grow.


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

Someone just asked about the 90 gallon's groundcover. Its Marsilea crenata. But you can get an even lower growing variety from Florida Driftwood. http://www.floridadriftwood.com/product.asp?3=850

Its called Marselia "minuta".


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

Thanks so much Aquasaur and The other Geoff. I really like this tank right now, but I'm going to take out the sword and maybe the Limnophila aromatica sometime and just have the wood, a Crypt. balansae forest and Marselia in the foreground. I might leave the Blyxa aubertii and Crinum and Ludwegia arcuata in the wings.


----------



## Gawain1974 (Jun 30, 2006)

Wow, very nice! Of course, I think the way you had it before your recent revisions was just awesome as well.


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

Gawain1974 said:


> Wow, very nice! Of course, I think the way you had it before your recent revisions was just awesome as well.


Thanks so much Gawain1974. I really appreciate all feedback. regards, bob


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

I rated ya Badbob! lol wooohoooo Love your tanks!


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

Oh Thank-you so mucho. It is nice to be rated so and this is now one of my favorite tanks of all time. Its the Manzanita, and I just took off the Java fern wendlov var. and it looks even better. Reductionism I suppose. What goes next?

Anyhow, here is an old picture of some pretty colored _*Limnophila aromatica*_ to jazz up the thread. 












And some pictures of my *Chinese Hill Stream Loaches* (reticulated var.)


----------



## natx (Jun 6, 2006)

Wow those loaches are awesome! Never seen those around here.


----------



## jart (Jan 17, 2003)

Geez Bob when ya goin' to get some nice lookin' plants and fish in that tank? :icon_bigg 

Great setup. And amazing shots of the loach and the Limnophila. I have never seen Limnophila for sale in any LFS. But then again I have some E. stellata which looks fairly similar.

I wish I could get my balansae to look like yours. I think yours looks so sharp partly because your tank is so deep (the leaves in my tank tend to float along the surface more than I would like).


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

Hey thanks Jart and natx. I really like watching these Hill Stream Loaches glide across the tank with their glide wings spread out. They don't do it very often, but when they do it is a treat to watch. The balansae does like to stretch out in a taller tank and thats good. But they don't like being right in the current so I have to tone that down, or the leaves get damaged.


----------



## JenThePlantGeek (Mar 27, 2006)

The August 3rd meeting for the CCAC is going to have a specialist speak about loaches! I'll take notes for ya, though I bet you already know a bunch about them  

Check this out: 

http://www.circlecityaqclub.org/index.php
SPEAKER-Jim Powers lives in Bloomington, Indiana and has been in and out of the hobby since he was a child. He has been keeping primarily loaches for the last six years. Jim has kept over thirty different loach species including eight types of botinae, nine types of brook loaches,thirteen species of hillstream loaches and a few oddball loach species. Jim also keeps praecox rainbows, white clouds, various danios and rasboras and a couple of catfish species as well as various shrimp. Jim has been successful at breeding two types of hillstream loaches and co-authored an article on the subject in the November and December 2002 issues of FAMA. He also recently contributed to a book on loaches that is to be published in the near future.


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

Bob, your L. aromatica has some delicious color! I love your loaches! Do they get along with everyone and leave the plants alone?
Your photography skills are awesome, though I know you do it for a living, it is different under water behind glass. Great job! I love this thread!


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

fresh_newby said:


> I love your loaches! Do they get along with everyone and leave the plants alone?



Thanks Lynn, you're too kind. Yeah, the Hillstreams aren't that big at 2 inches diameter max. My wife lickens them to a giant amoeba. The larger boy loach chases the little girl loach every once in a while for a lap or so. But most of the time they are after algae on the plants or glass. They technically are a cool water fish, so they need a lot of O2 and/or current to thrive and temps below 78F too.


----------



## Evergreen (May 1, 2006)

Hey Bob,

Some of the nicer tanks I've seen on this forum. When I grow up I want to be like Bob! :thumbsup:


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

Betowess said:


> Thanks Lynn, you're too kind. Yeah, the Hillstreams aren't that big at 2 inches diameter max. My wife lickens them to a giant amoeba. The larger boy loach chases the little girl loach every once in a while for a lap or so. But most of the time they are after algae on the plants or glass. They technically are a cool water fish, so they need a lot of O2 and/or current to thrive and temps below 78F too.


Bob do you keep those in your non CO2 tank?


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

Thanks for your kind words, Keith. BTW, did you ever get any Marselia?



fresh_newby said:


> Bob do you keep those in your non CO2 tank?


I just keep my two Hill Stream Loaches in the planted 90G with CO2. The pH is at 6.2 right now and they seem fine and have been OK for a long while at ~ 78F daytime temp. with a lot of current and O2. I think they are primarily algae eaters and I supplement with some algae wafers as well as some Hikari sinking wafers for my Corys. Sometimes they scoot around like omnivores on the prowl.


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

Betowess said:


> Thanks for your kind words, Keith. BTW, did you ever get any Marselia?
> 
> 
> 
> I just keep my two Hill Stream Loaches in the planted 90G with CO2. The pH is at 6.2 right now and they seem fine and have been OK for a long while at ~ 78F daytime temp. with a lot of current and O2. I think they are primarily algae eaters and I supplement with some algae wafers as well as some Hikari sinking wafers for my Corys. Sometimes they scoot around like omnivores on the prowl.


I love those!
Anyway, I am sending Keith some of my Marselia. I have a bunch of runners going now.


----------



## jeffboyarrdee (Aug 25, 2004)

i love these tanks, the plants look very well taken care of! PROPS! i just like how they are pristine as well as lively looking with the colors.


----------



## the_noobinator (Jun 10, 2006)

those loaches are so cool looking!


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

JenThePlantGeek said:


> The August 3rd meeting for the CCAC is going to have a specialist speak about loaches! I'll take notes for ya, though I bet you already know a bunch about them
> 
> Check this out:
> 
> ...


Oh, I wish I could go to that meeting. That would be interesting. You should tape it!


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

Thanks so much Jeffboyarrdee. I'm slowly getting more and more plants out of the tank and liking it more that way. What goes next is the question? I'm definately cranking some CO2 in there.

BTW, I think that 50 of yours is a very nice rig with that custom stand and the paint job. T5s are great lights. I run both banks maybe 80% of the time. My next tank will probably have ADA substrates now that I'm not afraid of low KH issues. I also liked your driftwood choices. Regarding driftwood, I'm starting to lean away from liking much if any moss on driftwood. With moss wood can take an incredible hulk shape and looses its natural shape which is so beautiful to see under water..


----------



## Evergreen (May 1, 2006)

Betowess said:


> Thanks for your kind words, Keith. BTW, did you ever get any Marselia?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kzr750r1 (Jun 8, 2004)

Betowess said:


> Regarding driftwood, I'm starting to lean away from liking much if any moss on driftwood. With moss wood can take an incredible hulk shape and looses its natural shape which is so beautiful to see under water..


Ya don't have to cover the entire structure with moss if you like some of the pattern. I hear ya though. I have some black wood that has been in and out of the water for several years. Lately it's covered in Java fern and you can't see it.


----------



## turbowagon (Dec 30, 2005)

Bob, I love both of your tanks!

You actually inspired me to contact Rich at manzanita.com to inquire about a similar (but smaller) centerpiece for my 29 gallon. Haven't heard back from him yet, though.

Those loaches look really cool, too!


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

bob I have looked tirelessly for similar loaches....
I guess mimicry is a form of flattery no?
They are awsesome, and I cannot find them anywhere


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

They are a fairly new listing even scientifically, at least the reticulated variety is, I believe. The west coast had them on one or two "for sale" listings from the major fish broker, then they were dropped so they are not very commonplace, from what I have heard. I spotted a few at a LFS a few months back in B'ham. Maybe I can take a trip there next week and see what shakes. Botia might know of a source. Have you tried any of the Loach websites. I just got three semi juvi female triple red Apistos in from a small breeder operation. Couldn't find any around here for months. Diablocanine found that new auction source for me, though I just kept the one breeders name. So keep looking!
Maybe try emailing the guy who is speaking at Jen the plant Geek's forum... she listed it a few posts back...


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

turbowagon said:


> Bob, I love both of your tanks!
> 
> You actually inspired me to contact Rich at manzanita.com to inquire about a similar (but smaller) centerpiece for my 29 gallon. Haven't heard back from him yet, though.
> 
> Those loaches look really cool, too!


Hey Joe, Thanks so much. You'll love the Manzanita. I'm LOL thinking of the new *bigger* tank you'll need with all of your plants and a new Manzanita centerpiece. Keep us posted when you get your wood.


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

OK. Just a little update. I yanked out the bunch of Pearlweed behind the new Sword to give it more room/light to grow. I'm now down to 10 plant species from 19 and only two are stem plants...(L arcuata and Limnophila aromatica). Well, I suppose the Rotalla mini is too, but I don't count it because it is so small. 


Here is an overview shot of the 90 gallon...











The goal is to make this a little lower maintenance, but we'll see. I know the left side looks pretty bare. But a journal is suppose to show the changes so we'll see how it transforms. I think the Sword will eventually swallow the left side. The L. arcuata is finally coloring up a little due to extra light.












Here is one of the four juvi Boesemani Rainbows. They are a bit over 1.5 inches long now. Two girls and two boys from [email protected] I now have 10 Rainbows when including the juvis and the Turqs. You can see their size compared to the adult Boesemanis in the overview shot. I think they are maybe 7-8 months old.












And I purchased three juvi near breeding age Apisto cacatoides "triple red" females for the lucky guy. A little less than an inch long. It was from one of the Auctions that Diablo Canine has in his sig. They also sent me some Apisto sp. algodon juvis which I had never heard of to make up for one missing cacatoo female. They are doing fine in the 65 gallon hiding out from the Apisto viejita pair. I imagine they are afraid of that old woman!












He is still slow moving but displaying for the ladies. Just under 3 inches long. These Apisto cacatoos sure have big fat lips and he likes to eat a Hikari sinking wafer whole, so I may try to find a brand which is bigger to prevent that hoarding.













The good the bad and the ugly. A dieing overfed Neon with some popeye swimming head down. He'll be in the freezer chilling soon.













The L aromatica is coming back fast after a major hack. I got my best color when using 10000K and Plantas, but the USA distributed Aqua Medic T5 Plantas are too dim. I heard they are made in Asia and are not of the quality of the German made Plantas. If I had a six tube Tek, I'd stick two of those Plantas back in a heart beat... Now I'm just using a 50/50 mix of Aquamedic 10000K and 6500K GE Starcoats.
And the Bylxa aubertii in front is now two distinct plants. I just noticed that this last month.













The Crypt balansae is starting to fill in the mid background pretty nicely. It grows slowly in my calcium deficient water and I have too much current in the front of the tank so some of the leaves get whipped and damaged. I may put the brakes on the current again. For those who don't know, that is a Crinum calemestratum on the front left of the Manzanita stump. For me, its a bit of a BBA magnet, but the tank is a little overstocked I guess.


----------



## TheOtherGeoff (Feb 11, 2003)

wow...just wow. that is soooo pretty! i really like how its come alone. and in the last picture you can see your headstanding neon. haha


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

Bob...Just gorgeous! I love your Apistos and your Rainbows too. I have to send you a pic of one that Rarefish sent me. They are juvies with NO color yet so I have no idea what they will be...The featherfin <not threadfin> are growing up nicely. Your composition and aesthetics are just beautiful. Do you think the lack of stems will make it an algae grower? Or is it a matter of how cycled it is, or ferts....
When you need to thin out the Rotala mini's pm me...please


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

Thanks TOG and Fresh Newby. 

That is a good eye TheotherGeoff to notice that Neon in the last picture... LOL

There are still alot of stems between the L aromatica and Ludwegia arcuata, though mostly the aromatica. But there is a lot of plant mass with all the Marselia and Sword and Blyxa so I'm not having any major algae issues and I really only dose micros lightly and potassium sulfate. The fish food takes care of the nitrates and phosphates. Sometimes I dose nitrates, but even that lightly. I think I have a little iron deficiency, but I have to watch the traces and iron or I get some thread type algaes showing up. Lynn, I'll get you some Rotalla mini, but the next few weeks are going to be crazy at work so it might be later in August. Maybe we'll finally swap for that plant that looks kind of like wisteria, I forget the name. You know which one. Thanks again.


----------



## marinkus (Jan 1, 2006)

This tank is gorgeous  



> bob I have looked tirelessly for similar loaches....
> I guess mimicry is a form of flattery no?
> They are awsesome, and I cannot find them anywhere


fresh_newby, this wknd i saw these loaches in ho2 fish store in queens...i thought they were some sort of plecos :redface: ...but then i read the name tag and it said smthg loach....i think it was the same fish...they had only a few of them...very cute...i didnt buy them because i didnt know anthg about them


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

hey bob tank looks awsome!

i ended up getting a hillstream loach but i was away for two weeks.... and my mom decided to air out my room for me.... when it was like 90F out... so when i got back the loach was long gone...:icon_cry: i really liked the little guy... but i dont think ill be getting any more of them because the like c o o l water. my lfs "Rumford Pets" always has at least 5 of them... i dont know why you guys think they're so rare... but then again i just got the norm. one not reticulated type... they didnt have those when i got mine.

tank seems to keep getting better.....

is there any of that "four leaf clover" plant in your tank or is that ALL glasso down there?

- fish newb -


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

Thanks Marinkus and Fish Newb. What a drag on the Hillstream! They need temps of 78 or lower and a lot of O2 and decent current is what I've heard. Mine are getting a little fatter so there is enough algae for them. I never clean the back and usually leave one side with GDA so they have enough to eat without supplementing algae wafers, which I do sometimes as well.

That is 100% Marselia crenata, though there are a few four leaf clover morphs, but not too many. Much easier to grow than glosso I've heard. I have never grown glosso, but the Marselia will grow in low light or mid light as opposed to light sucking glosso. The only problem I have heard is it can get so thick that detrius builds up. But that's what my Cories are for. Thanks again. bob


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

marinkus said:


> This tank is gorgeous
> 
> 
> fresh_newby, this wknd i saw these loaches in ho2 fish store in queens...i thought they were some sort of plecos :redface: ...but then i read the name tag and it said smthg loach....i think it was the same fish...they had only a few of them...very cute...i didnt buy them because i didnt know anthg about them


really u did ?????
Where in Queens is this place? I did get some Kuhli's coming but I would love to see those dudes.....tell me where and I will make a run....thanks!

Bob.... the balsamica...take a look at my thread and you will see a closeup from above of it..


----------



## marinkus (Jan 1, 2006)

This is them:
www.h2oaquarium.com

H2o Aquariums
84-08 Queens Boulevard
Elmhurst, NY
718-424-8823

they definitely had them on Sun. maybe not the striated kind, but the regular one. still very cute ....good thing i didnt get them though - now that i'm reading this thread and learning they need cooler waters (mine is 82)...


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

OK, well its been a little while since I did a major hackjob on the L aromatica. I've been running a KH 2 and GH 3 for maybe six weeks. The Ludwegia arcuata and Limnophila aromatica really like a lean KH I believe. I'm probably going to take out that new sword back left and maybe put the L arcuata there with the rotala mini moved to the left of the Crinum calemestratum... That way I can see all of the Manzanita. 

Or I might pull out the sword and just let the C. balansae have that whole left to middle of the back of the tank, keeping the L arcuata kind of where it is, but still moving the Rotala mini. Any suggestions are certainly welcome too!

Here is an overview shot of the 90 gallon.... I didn't do any color correction on any pics, just a little sharpening in PS.











Here is a closeup of the L aromatica. It looks kind of blurry because there is so much pearling in the tank midday... Zero dosing of nitrates has really helped the color, although I'm certain the plants are getting some from the fish by-products. There is also some cute BBA on the bogwood... out comes the Excel!










Mid tank with Rotala sp. "mini" from Craig (Wolfenexx), Crinum calemestratum on its left, and Crypt balansae behind the wood. The Rotala sp. "mini" looks better in my 65 gallon... There is also a little Rotala sp. goias in the substrate to the right of the Rotala mini. I thought I had pulled it all out, but some came back. Its a pretty cool and funky groundcover. For those that don't know, the main ground cover is Marselia.











Ludwegia arcuata really likes a low KH!











Overview of my 65 gallon. I put an Eheim 2128 filter on it after a Rena XP3 died due to an airlock while we were on vacation.The house sitter didn't have a clue what to do. That says something for pearling plants - all the fish survived five days without circulation. And the temp went down to 59 F. I really like the Eheim too!! One reason I bought the Eheim with its integrated heater is to put less stress on the filter which had both CO2 and an in-line Hydor heater before. I think that might have been part of the reason the Rena XP3 developed an airlock. Now, there is only a DIY CO2 reactor in-line with the new Eheim. Its a spendy filter, but seems terrific.

I also added about 25 Amano shrimp to this tank to battle some hitch-hiking Cladophora algae. Well, they are working on it, but I think my Apisto viejita pair maybe eating some spendy Amano snacks. So next I'm breaking out the Excel! 

Also, I'm falling in love with E. stellata again, though I'm NOT going to put it back in the 90 gallon. It grows too darn fast. Lastly, there is some Rotala sp. goias on the front right. It has some Clado too. Just above that, in the shadows of the sword is the male Apistogramma viejita, hiding out!


----------



## the_noobinator (Jun 10, 2006)

i like all the "shapes" in this tank!


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

YAY FOR LOW KH!
Your aromatica is deep red. Love it!
waiting for the mini rotala/balsamica swap. I want some!


----------



## kzr750r1 (Jun 8, 2004)

Your tempting me to lower my KH. Nice looking growth!


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

Thanks folks. I do believe low KH and pH makes for easiest plant growth. I haven't changed a thing except that, and at least the Ludwegia arcuata zoomed off with that change and L aromatica seemed enhanced too. Before that, the Ludwegia arcuata was barely hanging on. I guess any kudos goes to soft water, in all honesty.


----------



## esarkipato (Jul 19, 2005)

Y I K E S! I haven't read your thread in a while....that 90 is GORGEOUS! I just wanted to see what your Marselia was all about. I'm in love for sure-

On another note, I've just decided (thanks to this thread) to use a packet of peat in the canister of the new setup!

Keep the pics comin'.


----------



## Gill (Mar 20, 2005)

Your Tanks are so Gorgeous and the Fish set them off just right.


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

Betowess said:


> OK, well its been a little while since I did a major hackjob on the L aromatica. I've been running a KH 2 and PH 3 for maybe six weeks. The Ludwegia arcuata and Limnophila aromatica really like a lean KH I believe. I'm probably going to take out that new sword back left and maybe put the L arcuata there with the rotala mini moved to the left of the Crinum calemestratum... That way I can see all of the Manzanita.
> 
> Or I might pull out the sword and just let the C. balansae have that whole left to middle of the back of the tank, keeping the L arcuata kind of where it is, but still moving the Rotala mini. Any suggestions are certainly welcome too!
> 
> Here is an overview shot of the 90 gallon.... I didn't do any color correction on any pics, just a little sharpening in PS.


OK here is a suggestion 
Move the L arcuata to the back left where the sword is, then your blyxa in front of it where the L arcuata is now, and your rotala mini where the blyxa is now. Either that or your original thought will look great!!! or even if you did nothing it would look great!


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

Thanks Gill and Earnie! I really appreciate it. 

And Lynn. Great suggestion! Funny, I just pulled the L. arcuata out of the tank and put most of it into the 65G, cutting off the roots. Saving it in case I change my mind. I didn't want the tank to be all green in the middle and reds on the outside. But, I really miss it. I don't like the look as much of the tank from afar now, but really like seeing the sword up close. And the sword is really spreading out. But Swords are really too big of plants unless you have a 120 or 180 gallon and up tank, IMO. 

I moved the soon to be trimmed (haha) Rotalla sp. "mini" in front of the sword and they are a nice contrast. For now I might leave well enough alone and see how it develops.

I've actually thought of moving the B. aubertii over there, but was going to put it in the back. But I like the suggestion of the Ludwegia arcuata in the back and the Bylxa up front... and there is a good chance I'll try that. My only concern is having B. aubertii on both sides of the tank might be too symmetrical. Or needing a new midground in front of the Limnophila aromatica if I put all the Blyxa on the left side... Good ideas. I'm going to have think about this. Thanks again.


----------



## Evergreen (May 1, 2006)

Your tanks are looking great!!!! Haven't been around lately because you all have helped me be a successful planted tank guru, not much else to say;-) I'll post pictures as soon as my camera battery charges. 

Keith,


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

Well, I added about 4 bags of Aqua Soil about three weeks ago. I added two then about 3 or 4 days later added the second two. I took out about 50% of my existing substrate, maybe a little more. The old Eco/river pebble top dressing I took out over-filled a 5 gallon bucket. Here is a picture an hour or two after the first two 9 liter bags went in. It was QUITE a bit worse when the second two bags went in.










Overview shot three weeks later... I'm kind of going for the wild garden of Eden/algae look.:icon_roll 
Obviously, I yanked out all the Marselia. I also moved the Manzanita a little bit toward the left. There is suppose to be (and use to be) more of a slope with a valley in the middle. But my Corys/Clown Loaches keep bulldozing the HC and the littlest Downoi came up a couple of times, so its been flattening out with replanting. I finally dropped a small stone on the biggest piece of HC and they are leaving it alone now. I'll re deepen the valley after the HC is more established, or should I say if the HC gets established...










Same shot cropped in a bit...










I have added some Downoi in the left front, (thanks Bigstick!) and far left is some Hygrophila "Pantanal Wavy" I put in yesterday. It survived a 10 day blackout thanks to a USPS Priority snafu, also from Bigstick. I also added some Hygrophila balsalmica (back right) and some Eriocaulon cinereum up front middle (both from and THANKS to our lady Filstar pimpette). 

In the back left behind some just trimmed L arcuata is some Cyperus helferi - the only thing to survive my first Aquaspot order. My second and last Aquaspot order is MIA after one month with no refund. 

I also added some Ludwegia and a large Anubia from my other tank. And there are some petite nanas in there from Bert H (Thanks Bert!). The Ludwegia is just temporary to help deal with some algae issues. There is also some Rotala goias in the front far right. Its digging the AS and I'm starting to really like this plant. There is still L aromatica behind the Blyxa aubertti on the right. Its just trimmed way down.

Lastly, in front is a little bit of HC which I finally cleared of Clado and moved over. I finally got the CO2 regulator from Rex up and running and have a reactor on the XP3 filter and temporarily a little Dupla diffuser under the Eheim's intake - so things should start popping. And a few more plants like Lobelia short form are in the post office that Robert from Aqua botanic sent me. I wasn't around today when the postman came by - no fault of Roberts - and I'm sure they'll be fine tomorrow morning.

pH has been around 5.6 to 6.0 lately. Makes me nervous. I added some crushed coral, but just took it out. Might put it back in though. I also had to add some zeolite because of a mini NH4 spike. This has been a bit of a challenge, and some of the plants have had a hard time with a little bit of a red algae reappearing and some weird hair algae which has tiny curls. But over all things are OK. I just can't dose any traces or iron yet, without getting spanked. 
*AND, I am soon to have an auto water changer. YEAH!!!* I can't wait!!:biggrin:


----------



## Steven_Chong (Sep 14, 2004)

Man, I had enough of a PITA establishing my HC even without digging animals . . . good luck betowess!!

(That's why the shrimp were like the LAST animal to go in my tank  )


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

Bob what a difference!
So when you added your AS, did you essentially take everything up ad it, and replant everything? Also, did your critters stay in the tank when you did all of this?
It is looking great. I love your tank. Want one more Bosemani? I will even pay to ship him!


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

fresh_newby said:


> Bob what a difference!
> So when you added your AS, did you essentially take everything up ad it, and replant everything? Also, did your critters stay in the tank when you did all of this?
> It is looking great. I love your tank. Want one more Bosemani? I will even pay to ship him!


Thanks Lynn. All the fish stayed in. By the time the second batch of AS went in, I had removed or moved everything except the Crypt balansae. And I pulled or replanted a bit of that too. It was a real mess. But I did it in steps, not all at once. BTW, I really like both the balsamica and the Erio! :thumbsup:


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

Glad you like them. They will grow nicely for you in the AS. I am about to do a major rescape...ala Amano. I will be getting rid of about 35 species lol Let me know if there is something else you may want. Looks good, nice job...also let me know about my Bosemani that I want to ship you :icon_redf


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

Does that Rainbow eat Amanos?:hihi: I'll think about it for a couple of months and get back to you...:iamwithst


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

Betowess said:


> Does that Rainbow eat Amanos?:hihi: I'll think about it for a couple of months and get back to you...:iamwithst


hahaha he isn't picky he eats cherries too! lol
I ordered him another man and two ladies. He should be distracted soon.


----------



## Raul-7 (Oct 17, 2003)

Betowess said:


> Also, I'm falling in love with E. stellata again, though I'm NOT going to put it back in the 90 gallon. It grows too darn fast. Lastly, there is some Rotala sp. goias on the front right. It has some Clado too. Just above that, in the shadows of the sword is the male Apistogramma viejita, hiding out!


It looks amazing! I especially like the clarity - what's the trick?

BTW, what's the plant to the left of P. stellata - is it Stargrass?


----------



## TheOtherGeoff (Feb 11, 2003)

looks great. if only i could say the same for all my junk.


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

fresh_newby said:


> hahaha he isn't picky he eats cherries too! lol
> I ordered him another man and two ladies. He should be distracted soon.


I hope you also ordered in some more shrimp... for their dinner. :flick:


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

Raul-7 said:


> It looks amazing! I especially like the clarity - what's the trick?
> 
> BTW, what's the plant to the left of P. stellata - is it Stargrass?


Thanks Raul. That tank does always seem clear to me. Maybe cause I mess with it less and it has some really old flourite in the lower substrate. I use to think it had less thick glass than the 90 gallon, but its the same footprint except one foot shorter and I think they are both 3/8 inch thick glass. Who knows. 

Yes, that is a little bit of Stargrass just left of the Stellata... and to its left is a combo of Xmas moss and wendlov fern. Thanks again.


----------



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

Lookin good Bob! I cant believe that the Hygrophila looks that good after 10 days shipping! You tank looks very clear and I enjoy the jungle look that you have going on. The Hygro will fill that corner as the leaves get pretty long and wavy, hence the name. May shape the downoi a little. Keep us posted


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

Thanks Jeff! Yeah, that H. "Pantanal Wavy" is starting to green up after 10 days in USPS deep space. I thought it was a smaller plant than it is. I should have known better, seeing how its a Hygrophila. But I'll work it in and I'm looking forward to seeing its mature habit.


----------



## Brilliant (Apr 11, 2006)

Tanks look great, inspirational for sure. When you posted in August you meant KH 2 GH 3 right?


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

Brilliant said:


> Tanks look great, inspirational for sure. When you posted in August you meant KH 2 GH 3 right?


Thanks Brilliant.

Yeah, my bad. I just corrected that. Glad you pointed that out.:icon_redf 

I haven't measured KH lately, but I think its around 1-2KH, maybe lower. The GH is around 4-5 now. I have been occasionally checking the GH. PH is usually around 6.1 in the morning dropping to ~ 5.7. Since I'm using two different delivery devices ( a Dupla diffuser and a DIY reactor) there seems to be a pressure differential, so I have to turn the CO2 down manually at night, otherwise I get a CO2 flood when the solenoid first kicks on in the morning. I have a new Cornelius regulator with LPR and 2 way manifold/Clippard needlevalves I got from Rex. 

At least that's my and Rex's guess. Once I have the second reactor plumbed in (have to make it first) I'm hoping to be able to just let the solenoid run on/off with timer. If that doesn't fix it I'll run it 24/7 like I am now, but turn it down a little so I don't have to ever adjust the flow with the LPR.


----------



## bastalker (Dec 8, 2004)

Bob....you just have it goin on in that tank huh? Awsome lookin for sure!! 

I'm a lil envious there bud... Want yer pennywort back???:hihi: Does great as a foreground plant right in the middle!!


----------



## esarkipato (Jul 19, 2005)

Lookin' *great*, Bob. Your Rotala 'mini' and 'goia' are really good looking... mine don't grow so well. Actually they do, but the older growth looks pretty sick . I don't know.. but maybe a lower KH would help? What method are you using to lower KH down to 1/2 degrees? Also what are you dosing for micros?


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

esarkipato said:


> Lookin' *great*, Bob. Your Rotala 'mini' and 'goia' are really good looking... mine don't grow so well. Actually they do, but the older growth looks pretty sick . I don't know.. but maybe a lower KH would help? What method are you using to lower KH down to 1/2 degrees? Also what are you dosing for micros?


Hey Ernie, Thanks! It is the KH, I believe... My water is a strange deal at present. First, I use to have near zero KH out of the tap and a pH (not standing) of ~5.2 rising to maybe 6.4 after a day. That's use to - because we started to develop pinhole leaks near our hotwater heater hot line due to acidity. So $1300 and an acid nuetralizer later in the well house...my pH went up the roof to around ~9-10, something I thought was impossible, and the water tasted yuck. I still had access to soft water via a hose to a pre treatment faucet, but who wants to run 125' of hose all winter. So I turned up the bypass and have the tap near ~6.7 and kh of ~3.5, not so good anymore, but WAY better.

To soften, you could probably use peat. The ADA aquasoil has quite a bit built in and that's whats bringing it down in my tank (and some CO2). But I can't dose much micros yet or I get spanked with hair and a red dusty algae sort of like diatom algae, which it may be. My rotala mini is doing better in my flourite tank than in the new ADA AS substrate. But it hasn't balanced out. My tank's at 5.9 pH right now and maybe 1 dKH... You wanna go soft. Get the aquasoil, or add some peat in the canister (in a media bag). I use CSM+B for traces. Sorry for the long post.


----------

